

Hacker News Tokyo Japan Meetup #18 – January 10(tomorrow) 2013 - jason_tko
http://hntokyo.doorkeeper.jp/events/2377

======
patio11
Looking forward to seeing you all there.

~~~
jason_tko
It'll be good to see you there. It's been a while!

------
harisenbon
Looking forward to this one. The last one was a blast.

